# Computer Trick



## Anomalous (Apr 16, 2008)

This doesn't work on all systems, but try <control><alt> and then the Down, Left or Right Arrow.  The down arrow flips the screen image upside down.  To flip it back just use <control><alt> and the Up arrow.  The best is to use the down arrow and then flip their monitor upside down. This doesn't always work, but when it does it is great.  You also may be able to enable it if you want to look around.  Try Control Panel,  Display, Settings,  and then look around from there.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 18, 2008)

I am so doing this to the home computer the next morning I have to get up and drag my sorry butt to work leaving the hubby at home snoring under the covers. Knowing he's going to wake up around 8 - 9am, fix a leisurely cup of coffee and head to the computer. Just for fun.  This is priceless!


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Apr 18, 2008)

Another good one, Take a screenshot of the Desktop. Then paste it into Paint, Save it, And set it as the Desktop  BG, then Create a new folder, Place all the Actual Desktop Items in that folder. Right click it, Properties, chagne the Icon and rename it to a real item on the desktop. Place it on top of it, and wait for the fun.


My buddy flipped when he couldnt work his desktop


----------



## Short Bus (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh man, this is funny as all get out.  I am doing this on all of the base computers :lol:


----------



## EMS179 (Apr 19, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> Another good one, Take a screenshot of the Desktop. Then paste it into Paint, Save it, And set it as the Desktop  BG, then Create a new folder, Place all the Actual Desktop Items in that folder. Right click it, Properties, chagne the Icon and rename it to a real item on the desktop. Place it on top of it, and wait for the fun.
> 
> 
> My buddy flipped when he couldnt work his desktop



I used to do that all the time in HS :lol:


----------



## mdtaylor (Apr 19, 2008)

Short Bus said:


> Oh man, this is funny as all get out.  I am doing this on all of the base computers :lol:



I wouldn't. It usually results in the victim hitting the old reset button and cold restarting the machine. Every time that happens, and the more often it is done, results in one more chance of it not starting back up correctly due to something being corrupted.

I think you'd be risking your job doing it. And someone doing it to one of my personal machines would be risking bodily harm....


Of course, that's just my unqualified, opinionated, biased, opinion.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 19, 2008)

Uhh... mdtaylor, even if we're talking about pretty old systems, I doubt that anyone's going to cold reboot them until things stop working just because they can't click on a desktop icon. Besides, file corruption isn't necessarily cumulative. Try not to kill anyone over that. You have my full permission to lay the smack down on anyone using unsecured IE, though.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Apr 21, 2008)

I found a background image that looked like a smashed LCD monitor, set it on my mates desktop, hid all of the icons and start bar, and he went off his nut thinking his kids smashed his laptop. Worked on the wife too


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 22, 2008)

now if only you can figure out how to do these tricks on a mac...


----------



## mikie (Apr 22, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> now if only you can figure out how to do these tricks on a mac...



Nonsence- Mac's are too good for 'tricks!'

Now we can do some awesome stuff, such as exposée, dashboard and stuff like that.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Apr 22, 2008)

my problem is i dont know how to do that on a mac, i use a PC but all my friends use macs, pranking them is more fun then pranking myself, lol


----------



## mikie (Apr 22, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> my problem is i dont know how to do that on a mac, i use a PC but all my friends use macs, pranking them is more fun then pranking myself, lol



Well I don't know if I would consider this a 'prank,' but when people use my computer it REALLY throws them off:

Whenever you move your pointer to one of the 4 corners of the screen, something happens (they can be changed in the system settings):

My top 2 corners show all of the open applications to switch between them easily, my bottom left takes me to my dashboard and bottom right takes me to the desktop.  

Peoeple ALWAYS get throw off by it

And for you windows people:

Right click on an icon (foulder or something that is easy to re-locate), change the target destination to a porn site.  That's always a fun one- they try to go to My Documents and end up seeing granny-sex


----------

